# Majordomo



## Kalito (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

da wir im Verein ein großes kommen und gehen haben habe ich Majordomo eingerichtet und soweit funktioniert alles. Ich wollte fragen, ob ich die Welcome to <Listenname> mail, die man bekommt, wenn man in einer Liste eingetragen wird, abschalten kann oder den Text umzuformatieren.


Zweite Frage: kann man über Majordomo aufeinmal 100 Mails schicken oder sind da selbstgeschriebene Scripts besser.

Gruß


----------

